
Visual Docker-compose.yml file generator - iamspoilt
https://nuxx.io/2kdWM69Tjk
======
corpulentone
Thanks for sharing this. I created a simple, relatively complete example of a
project [https://nuxx.io/2kdWM69Tjk](https://nuxx.io/2kdWM69Tjk) to get a
better view.

My original idea was to let users define their application stack visually, and
then actually deploy it to my cluster or into their own cloud provider like DO
or AWS. Then with application code changes they would just run a CLI command
like "nuxx push" git style to roll out app updates. But I had problems
connecting this technically in my head, between the visual UI and the CLI.
Like, which comes first. Or does this become a completely different product.

